# Mp2063



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

Are the Mp's with the child movements any more desirable than the eta's?

Schild was eventually incorporated into eta wasn't it?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ernestrome said:


> Are the Mp's with the child movements any more desirable than the eta's?
> 
> Schild was eventually incorporated into eta wasn't it?


I wouldn't say that the AS model is any more desirable than the ETA-powered MP's. However, they are more unusual having NOS movements. I believe that AS were incorporated into ETA after the quartz revolution.

cheers

Dave


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

DaveE said:


> ernestrome said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Mp's with the child movements any more desirable than the eta's?
> ...


Thanks dave.


----------

